# New Bender



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

...and I ran out of 90's.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

looks great, I have not used one. 

What does the tool cost?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> looks great, I have not used one.
> 
> What does the tool cost?


Thanks, three hundred bucks.


----------

